#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-03
* EgyParadox changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn | Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact | Meeting Reminder: Cilantro Abbas ElAkkad , 8 PM
<seiflotfy> kim0: i need to call you now please urgently
<kim0> dude that's more worrying that what it actually was :)
<kim0> than* what
<seif> kim0,
<ahmd> Hi
* EgyParadox changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn | Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-04
<thelinuxer> kim0: something wrong with the room today ?!
<thelinuxer> it's only u and me :D
<kim0> thelinuxer: seems ok
<kim0> maybe the boys are out partying already :)
<thelinuxer> lool
<kim0> ah
<kim0> hmm .. there might be a netsplit
<kim0> anyway .. nothing we could do about it
<thelinuxer> ok ...i guess
<thelinuxer> sa7ee7 el derasa bada2et
<thelinuxer> they are all @college we keda
<kim0> a ha
<kim0> poor them :)
<kim0> school sux like a new hoover
<thelinuxer> heh heh yeah i have being a graduate
<thelinuxer> yeah it does suck :D
<OsamaMongy> hello guys ..
<thelinuxer> hi OsamaMongy
<OsamaMongy> what about the meeting yasterday ?
<OsamaMongy> I joined the ITI 9 months program so unfortunately so busy these and I couldn't attend the meeting but I'm still a member of the teem :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-06
<EgyParadox> ashams,
<ashams> EgyParadox: hey man, h r u?
<EgyParadox> good
<EgyParadox> howa enta eli 7atet elogo beta3 arabnet?
<EgyParadox> wala meen?
<ashams> yes it's me
<ashams> what's going on?
<ashams> EgyParadox: still there?
<EgyParadox> tab e7na 7an7oto fee mokabel eh?
<EgyParadox> aywa
<EgyParadox> sanya wa7da
<EgyParadox> lesa mawgood
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-07
<mhmd> hello everybody
<mhmd> is here anyone can help me
<mhmd> السلام عليكم
<mhmd> حد هنا حيرد عليا
<mhmd> ChancServ
<hamed_> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<hamed_> ده انا كنت داخل اسلم والله وابارك
<Anas> السلام عليكم
<Anas> alooo
<Anas> anyone here
<SaadTalaat> dead
<SaadTalaat> is the status of everyone here
<SaadTalaat> And I'm going to be one of them in 3
<SaadTalaat> 1 2 3
<Anas> ؟
<Anas> 3
<Anas> alooo
<Ahmed_> any buddy here ?
<EgyParadox> SaadTalaat,
<EgyParadox> asdi Anas
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-08
<HeMoX> hi all
#ubuntu-eg 2012-10-01
<Abdallah> Al Salam Alikoum !
<Abdallah> Any body there ?!
<os_> Abdallah:
<os_> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
<Abdallah> لو سمحت انا كنت عايز مساعدة اي حد في الأسكندرية
<os_> هههه
<os_> أنا في دوما
<Abdallah> ؟
<os_> هعهه هذي في سوريا :]
<Abdallah> الله معكم !
<os_> دعك من هذا :)
<os_> تسلم
<Abdallah> عموما, انا عايز اعمل اي مجتمع يدعو أوبنتو و لينكس فس كليتي
<Abdallah> في*
<os_> يدعو ؟
<Abdallah> انا عملت بريزينتشين عن لينكس
<Abdallah> يدعم*
<os_> همم
<os_> نحنا عندنا قال بدهون ينزلو أبونتو في منهاج السابع
<os_> طيب طيب
<Abdallah> الصف السابع = أول اعدادي عندنا ؟
<os_> نعم
<os_> وحدة كاملة عن أبونتو
<os_> أبونتو 11.10
<Abdallah> ما شاء الله, انا بستخدم لينكس من اول ثانوي... و حاولت اغير اجهزة مدرستي للينكس, بس الأدارة رفضت بسبب عقود الصيانة... حاجة ...
<Abdallah> عظيم
<os_> لك شو عظيم !
<os_> يا رجل عندنا ناس لا تملك كمبيوتر في ا
<os_> يا رجل عندنا ناس لا تملك كمبيوتر في منزلها
<os_> وتقدم مادة معلوماتية
<os_> ويا دوبها بويندوز !
<Abdallah> يا الله... احنا معنداش مدرين معلوملتية أساسا في مدارسنا, يا خي !
<os_> :)
<os_> معكم معكم !!
<Abdallah> على اي حال !
<Abdallah> عندك اي افكار للمساعدتي !
<os_> Abdallah: d4de HazRPG Pronco seiflotfy thelinuxer1 Tux-Tn
<os_> أي واحد في الاسكندرية
<os_> ؟
<d4de> ...
<Abdallah> تسلم :)
<Abdallah> يا سكندرانيه !!!!!
<os_> d4de: اسكندراوي ؟
<Abdallah> ايون !
 * os_ هو فيه إيه ؟؟ خخخخ
<d4de> nop, I'm from bora bora
<thelinuxer1> Ahlan Abdallah :)
<Abdallah> Ahlan, Finally !
<thelinuxer1> can u please join this group on facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntueg/
<Abdallah> Alexandrian ?!
<thelinuxer1> sorry for being late work stuff
<thelinuxer1> no I am not
<thelinuxer1> I am from Cairo
<Abdallah> No problem at all ! :)
<thelinuxer1> Join the group and ask for people in Alex
<thelinuxer1> isA you'll find a few
<Abdallah> Any way i think you can help, i'm already in the group, like the FB page, follow on twitter, and joined the mailing list ! :)
<Abdallah> okay, thanks !
<thelinuxer1> That's pretty cool :)
<thelinuxer1> Abdallah: I will mention one of our active members in Alex as a comment on your post
<thelinuxer1> to get his attention
<Abdallah> I wanted to ask about something, and i think you could help !
<Abdallah> That's amazing, Thanks !
<thelinuxer1> Abdallah: np shoot
<Abdallah> How can i organize an installation party , or whatever !
<thelinuxer1> it depends on the size, target audience and money you have
<thelinuxer1> u can prepare a simple day with only 2 sessions
<thelinuxer1> introducing people to Ubuntu
<thelinuxer1> or for instance if it's gonna be in some CS faculty then u gonna need some programming sessions
<Abdallah> i'm already gave good presentation for Gnu/Linux, on my class mates in the college, they are around 30, and they are getting so eager to install Ubuntu, on their machine
<thelinuxer1> usually u gonna need clearance from your faculty to allow you to prepare the installation fest
<thelinuxer1> and you gonna need volunteers to help with the Q&A and install the OS on the attendees laptops
<thelinuxer1> and be careful and always tell people to take backups
<thelinuxer1> and give them a big disclaimer that you're not responsible for their data cause anything can go wrong :)
<thelinuxer1> we now stopped using the term install fest because most people can install Linux nowadays by themselves without help
<thelinuxer1> we usually use the term Release Party or OSDay (open source day)
<Abdallah> about the clearance, it's so easy, the dean is a Linux fan, and the department head, also i have 3 Linuxers there to help
<thelinuxer1> pretty cool
<thelinuxer1> that's a big problem usually
<Abdallah> and how much it going to cost, and i need money for what !?
<thelinuxer1> just make a call for volunteers, get the clearance, and prepare the presentations and do it
<thelinuxer1> ok the money part
<thelinuxer1> if ur gonna distribute printed material (which is usually good)
<thelinuxer1> or distribute CDs
<thelinuxer1> print banners
<thelinuxer1> print flyers or posters to publicize the event
<thelinuxer1> this kind of stuff ..
<Abdallah> Okay, that's good think to know
<Abdallah> So, there are any ready materials and flyers or presentation to download and use !
<thelinuxer1> but anyways some people make these events without paying a single penny
<Abdallah> Really, How ?!
<thelinuxer1> they don't make any printed materials
<thelinuxer1> no banners no posters
<thelinuxer1> just use the word of mouth to publicize the event
<thelinuxer1> usually these events are small like ~50 attendees or something
<Abdallah> Oh, That's good, and i think it may works for me !
<thelinuxer1> :)
<Abdallah> About the presentations, it's a good thing to compare between Ubuntu and MS Windows alot, or just don't mention it, and what's the important point to stress on, with these windows users !?
<Abdallah> Ta3'baak ma3aya ! :)
<os_> هل يسمحون بالامتحانات المصرية
<os_> بتقديم ورقة الإجابة
<thelinuxer1> don't do a comparison between windows and linux
<thelinuxer1> just offer the alternatives
<os_> والكتابة عليها بالأبجدية الانجليزية :
<os_> il-jawab al-awal :
<thelinuxer1> os_: yes :) my whole life I have been studying in English
<thelinuxer1> Abdallah: alternatives will be just fine, and don't offend anyone
<os_> هههه
<thelinuxer1> if u have some MSPs (Miscrosoft Student Partners), talk with them and don't offend them in any matter
<Abdallah> I have plenty of MSPs there !, 5 MSPs
<thelinuxer1> expected ..
<thelinuxer1> If they attack you just be patient
<thelinuxer1> and try to know more about free software philosophy and how a country like Egypt need this
<thelinuxer1> this is all really really important
<Abdallah> I'm reading about this alot lately, i just we really to ry this, i'm sure that it will make save alot of money, as Brazil, Cuba and china and other countries did !
<thelinuxer1> yes
<thelinuxer1> Rabena ma3ak :)
<Abdallah> honestly, they just trying to show off, since the first day in the our department Orientation day !, they were so ....., just want to do a kind of brainwash.
<Abdallah> allah e7'aleek, anyway, thanks for your time, Mr. Ahmed !
<Abdallah> i really appreciate it, and i hope i didn't bother you ! :)
<thelinuxer1> just Ahmed or Toulan whatever suites u :)
<thelinuxer1> u aren't bothering me
<thelinuxer1> and contact me if u need any help
<Abdallah> For sure,Ya Toulan !
<Abdallah> Thanks again, i'm sorry but i got to go !
<thelinuxer1> Abdallah: salam :)
<Abdallah> good bye !
<Abdallah> Salam !
<os_> thelinuxer1: شو قرر صاحبنا ؟
<thelinuxer1> os_: حيعمل الحدث إن شاء الله
<os_> أتخيل !
<os_> عندنا قال بدهون يعملو وحدة كاملة عن أبونتو في الأول الإعدادي
<thelinuxer1> إيه ده بجد ؟
<os_> إيه
<os_> هو لا أجد ضرورة لذلك في سوريا
<thelinuxer1> قصدى غريبة إنه يتعمل وحدة كاملة أوبونتو فى مدرسة فى بلد عربى
<os_> نعم
<os_> عندنا النسخ الأصلية من ويندوز تعد كالطوابع النادرة
<os_> لذا لم أفهم لم هذه الخطوة
<thelinuxer1> بس ده شئ جميل
<os_> لا مو كثير
<os_> هلق بدهون يعملوه على أبونتو 11.10
<thelinuxer1> كله حلو :)
<os_> وهذا يتطلب أن كلما تحدثت التوزيعة تحديث الكتاب
<os_> وهذا لا يقدر عليه أبدا
<os_> قصدي ... سيصدر أبونتو 18.10
<thelinuxer1> مهو فيه مشروع ubuntu-manual.org
<os_> ونظل ندرس 11.10
<thelinuxer1> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<thelinuxer1> بس محتاج ترجمة عربية
<os_> قصدي تكاليف إصدار المنهاج من جديد
<os_> عندنا بعض الكتب تظل 30 سنة نفس الطبعة تقريبا
<thelinuxer1> أغلب المنهج مش حيحتاج تغيير
<os_> تخيل أبونتو تخلت فجأة عن يونتي
<os_> وصدرت جنوم 4 . x
<thelinuxer1> لو حصل ترجمة للكتاب ده حيكون شئ جميل و متابع لكل الإصدارات
<os_> وصدرت جنوم 4.x
<os_> لا أتكلم عن الكتاب manual
<os_> أتكلم عن مقرر دراسي !
<thelinuxer1> قصدى ده ممكن يساعد بشكل كبير
<os_> إيييييييييييه يا رجل
<os_> نحنا ما نلحق نترجم برامج
<os_> بدك يانا نترجم توثيق !!
<thelinuxer1> مهو لازم نتعب شوية :)
<os_> إيييييييييييه يا رجل
<os_> فيه منظمة عرب آيز أصدرت برنامج لدعم العربية في الطرفية
<os_> أخر إصدار من 2004
<os_> ولديه علل هامة
<os_> قلة مطورين !
<os_> حصلت على مصدره .. وأنا أتعلم c لأطوره
#ubuntu-eg 2012-10-03
<maysara> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<maysara> جربت هذا الحل لمشكلة حرف ﻻ
<maysara>  http://www.linuxac.org/forum/showthread.php/33831-%D8%AD%D9%84-%D9%85%D8%B4%D9%83%D9%84%D8%A9-%D8%AD%D8%B1%D9%81-%D9%84%D8%A7-%D9%81%D9%8A-%D8%A3%D9%88%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA%D9%88
<maysara> لكنه لم يعمل في إﻻ في libreoffice
<maysara> ﻻ أزال أواجه المشكلة في كل البرامج
<maysara> أيضاً لدي مشكلة أخرى
<maysara> وهي إن كتبت نقطة بعد الكلمة مباشرة دون فاصل تظهر على شكل مربع
<maysara>  حتى النقاط التي في توبيك القناة هذه تظهر مربعات
<maysara> أنا أستخدم kubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-eg 2012-10-06
<ashams> night everyone o/
<os_> أهلا
<ashams> os_, hi :-)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-10-07
<ashams> thelinuxer, hey dude o/
<thelinuxer> ashams: yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<thelinuxer> howdy dude :) ?
<ashams> el7amdo lellah ya m3allem
<ashams> h r u ba2a :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: wa7eshny begad :)
<thelinuxer> mesh nawy teegy ba2a ?
<ashams> hahaha :)
<ashams> wenta kaman wallahi ya man
<ashams> la2 mesh nawi besara7a
<ashams> raghm enni 2arfan elteneen
<ashams> enta 3amel aih fe shoghlak?
<thelinuxer> ashams: aho me2adeeha
<thelinuxer> :)
<thelinuxer> isA things will get better
<ashams> isA
<ashams> ya rab ya man
<thelinuxer> ashams: begad enta mesh 7atenzel 7ata agaza orayyeb ?
<ashams> thelinuxer, wallahi nefsi bas mesh be2eedi
<ashams> be2eed elkafeel
<ashams> :)
<thelinuxer> 3aleehom el ... walla balash :D
<ashams> nefsi anzel fi agazet fel saif
<thelinuxer> isA ya man
<thelinuxer> :)
<ashams> thelinuxer, momken aday2ak?
<thelinuxer> ashams: private chat a7san ?
<ashams> ok
#ubuntu-eg 2013-10-01
<elacheche_anis> Ping @All
<elacheche_anis> How are you all??!!
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: fine man :) How are u ?
<elacheche_anis> I'm ok :D how is the LoCo?
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: struggling because of all the political events
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: isA we are planning to get back to the game :)
<elacheche_anis> thelinuxer, Good :) Hope you'll get back soon :) :)
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: thanks man :) Hope everything is good at your end too :)
<elacheche_anis> Yep hmd :) :) We just celebrated the GNUs' 30th birthday :) and we're preparing the SFD :)
<elacheche_anis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIzkVPVLvpE&feature=share
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: nice :)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> French National Police Switch 37,000 Desktop PCs to Linux
#ubuntu-eg 2014-09-29
<kyrillos> Hi all
<kyrillos_> any body here ?
#ubuntu-eg 2016-10-06
<philipballew> theShirbiny,
<philipballew> hey there
<philipballew> wanted to ask you a few questions
<theShirbiny> philipballew, I'm here now :)
<philipballew> theShirbiny, hey buddy.
<philipballew> If I find myself in Cairo sometime, would you know some good things to do there?
<theShirbiny> philipballew: pm?, I don't like talking in this channel
<hasanin> السلام عليكم
<theShirbiny> philipballew, meet hasanin, philipballew meet hasanin
<hasanin> Hi philipballew o/
<philipballew> hasanin, hello :)
<theShirbiny> philipballew: hasanin knows Cairo more than I do, you can ask him about the places you want to visit or any question in general
<philipballew> theShirbiny, perfect.
<hasanin> yep,, you are welcome, you can PM me at anytime
<philipballew> well I will be there in 4 weeks so I have time.
<philipballew> Is there a best way to get in contact with you, or is this the best way on freenode?
<hasanin> fastest way is my mobile number, you can always pm  me in freenode
<philipballew> well I probably should not pay the international charges myself.
<philipballew> I guess I can do here in freenode
<hasanin> you can reach me via google hangout too, I will pm you the details.
<philipballew> perfect. If you want anything from California, let me know and i'll see what I can do.
#ubuntu-eg 2016-10-07
<theShirbiny> LIVE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDnq792OsQg
